# La Cimbali - T-Shirt Giveaway



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can view the page at http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?185-La-Cimbali-T-Shirt-Giveaway


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 20, 2010)

I would put something interesting like it was ..... years before something or it was the same year as something but, as my history leaves a lot to be desired i'll kick start this with a guess of 1912.


----------



## Espressojoe (Oct 7, 2010)

I'll take a random shot in the dark (Blind tasting?) and say 1912.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm in with 1912 as well


----------



## Joe Coelho (Jan 2, 2011)

1912 perhaps? Final answer!!!!!!


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

I've used phone a friend and 50:50, and my answer is 1912.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

In an egg heads style....

I know it's not 1911 because thats plain silly, 1913 was actually the year Nescafe introduced the foil seal on their jars of instant crap.

The answer Dermot is 1912.....did I pad that out enough?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

1912 for me too. fingers crosssssssssssssed

o

f

f

e

e

f

t

w


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

My answer is MCMXII (1912) the same year the Titanic Sunk and the Royal Flying Corps (now RAF) was formed!


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

1912 - please let me win. Then I can spend this months clothes budget on beans.


----------



## cerebum (Mar 26, 2011)

That would be 1912, which in my house is just about teatime


----------



## DomesticEspresso (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi guys sorry not been on for a while, been mega busy but am back now and looking to get really involved in the forum to help peoples out there as much as possible.

Oh answer to your question is 1912.

All the best

David


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We have a winner or 3









Congratulations to all who entered - everyone got the right answer!

They were creative too

However, there can only be 3 winners, and they are;

*coffeeman*

*
Espressojoe*

*
pendragoncs*

PM me with your address details and I will get your t-shirts out to you right away

Thanks to everyone who entered

There will be more competitions announced in the coming months


----------

